# Audi A3 for sale in WA - from AudiWorld



## Khahn (Jul 12, 2001)

From AudiWorld
Photo of A3 for sale 
More info on that car


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: Audi A3 for sale in WA - from AudiWorld (Khahn)*

wow....


----------

